# How to fulfill happiness of a grumpy hedgie



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I've had Holden for 8 months now. I got him from another guy who no longer wanted him. He had bought him from a pet store at 6 months of age. Now he is about 1 year and 7 months old. He is quite the grumpy guy but I love him anyways. Sometimes he'll lay on me under a blanket and I can snap a cute pic. Anyways, I am fine with this if thats the way he is. So what I'm wondering is how to make him the happiest possible? Do I just keep providing all the essentials for him? Do I keep taking him out even though he huffs and puffs and doesn't really enjoy himself lol? I want to do what is best for him, not me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you're doing a great job as a hedgie mommy!

And yes, I'd say keep handling him ^_^ It'll be for his own good if he ends up getting hurt or something and he's easier to handle


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...take him out...I figure as long as you're not stopping him from sleeping, why not, right? Snarf is much like Holden and some days spends the better part of a day curled up if not on/beside me, near me. Health-wise, you want to both be used to regular handling just in case you ever have to syringe fee, for example.

I have made an extra effort to introduce lots of new things to Snarf: he definitely loves crawling around in smoother-than-fleece fabrics (his sleeping bag...my very expensive sheets :evil: ) and I am pretty sure Snarf actually likes to sleep on us or he would move...ditto for my walk-by petting: he huffs when I first touch him, then curls up, snuggles in and goes back to sleep...I change things around in his diet and cage every few days and have made his cage more interesting with rocks and fake plants, etc...now we see a whole different Snarf. He's still grumpy but is much more interactive with his surroundings now. And he HUNTS!!! yikes...he's a maniac when it comes to hunting down crickets. :shock: 

Keep doing what you're doing...Holden is obviously well cared for in spite of his grumpiness!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC has got it. i have found with my REALLY grumpy one that lots of interaction & opportunities to explore made a huge difference. once he was comfortable in his surroundings & settled, he got new treats, new play areas, taken outside, taken for snuggles at different times of day, etc. he's a totally different quill-ball. he actually seeks out people, runs around interested in things, & is happy to curl up & chill too...instead of constanly huffing & clicking & popping.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone

I will continue to take him out and let him run around, he seems to enjoy that the most with no human interaction lol

I have been working at it for 8 months so I'm not really expecting him to change much more.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lmg_319 said:



> he seems to enjoy that the most with no human interaction lol


 :lol: Sorry...not laughing AT you...laughing WITH you...only cuz it's all too familiar. I am dog-sitting today, so Snarf has been 'ignored'. He probably thinks he's at a quiet, peaceful resort, the little rotter. :roll:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

hey guys -

How do you handle a hedgehog when he sleeps all the darn time? I mean mine is active at a certain time at night, but when I want to spend time with him he's usually in his bag sleeping. What I do now is carefully reach in and pull him out to spend time with him for an hour. I've tried waiting till he was done running his wheel at night, but he's quick! He'll run then go in to his bed, and I don't want to always disturb him. sometimes I catch him in his pvc with his head inside it (thinking he's invisible as long as his head is hiding) trying to hide from me :lol: 

What are good methods to getting them out of their cage if they are always in their baggie when you want to spend time with them?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

karidaluv said:


> What are good methods to getting them out of their cage if they are always in their baggie when you want to spend time with them?


I take Snarf out of his home while he is in his bag (wouldn't ever see him, otherwise :roll: ) and I provide LOTS of mealies...but he's quick! He has mastered the art of dashing out to get mealie and dashing back in to escape me. Very Ninja-like in his escapism.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So my roommate just moved out, and there is a clean empty room in my apartment. I put Holden down in there tonight and just sat down on the floor. Did he ever run around! I've never seen him move that fast :lol: And he actually came over to crawl on/around me on his own terms. It was great. I'll definitely be using the empty room instead of the hallway now.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY! this is exactly what i was talking about...that is the way my big guy Mac is/was. firt time he was put down in safe environment large enough to explore (my room - complete with cool things to sniff), he zoomed his waddly butt all over the place! it's so much fun to watch. & he is so much happier now, especially that he gets to check out & waddle around even more places.

i am SO happy to hear Holden perked up. 

big hugs to you both!


----------

